# PPPoE connection and CPU bad performance



## petru garstea (Oct 21, 2022)

Greetings,

I have recently switched the ISP and the access is provisioned with PPPoE.

PPPoE on the router is setup with mpd5(netgraph).

I noticed PPPoE session is single threaded and when a huge amount of traffic(ex 1Gb/s) is sent:
- 1 core spikes up to the full load 
- nic interrupts becomes very high

I am wondering whether is possible to configure PPPoE session to use more then 1 core ?

Please note, I cannot replace Realtek nic because it is soldered into the SoC.


----------



## skeletor (Oct 21, 2022)

You can disable HT (HyperThreading) if not disabled yet. It can increase power of one core, so, your CPU will be load less.
As I read, mpd is multithreaded, but I can't find how to configure it. May be, you can put different thread to different CPU core via cpuset (https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?cpuset)


----------



## petru garstea (Oct 21, 2022)

IMHO, Realtek nic on the router`s SoC does not support multi-links hence the only one queue is bind  to a single CPU.
At this moment I believe it is an issue with the ethernet adapter hardware and has nothing with FreeBSD netgraph PPPoE implementation.

Please keep me honest.

Cheers


----------

